# Behold the Power of the Internet Echo Chamber and the Audi quattro Concept



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Behold, the Audi quattro Concept. Ever since Audi showed the thing at the Paris Auto Show last fall everyone from fans to journalists to Audi's own staff have been hopeful that the Audi board of directors would green light the thing for production.

Just this week, near as we can tell, * AutoCar Magazine * was the first to run a story suggesting Audi executives were that much closer to green lighting the thing and much of this is based on the suggestion that proof of its movement toward production lies in the fact that the board built up a drivable mockup of the car in the form of an "S5 coupe" with "Audi Space Frame". And while we know the internet echo chamber is something to behold, we were amazed how many people picked up the story: * GT Spirit *, * PistonHeads *, * MotorAuthority * and * AutoSpies * to name just a few and in no particular order.










*So What Do We Think?*
Well first, it should be said that we're hoping the car being closer to a green light is true. However, we're not sure there's any new news to report here and that includes the "ASF S5" example.

We've * driven the actual quattro Concept * and also the "ASF S5", * which is actually an experimental aluminum chassis A5 fitted with the quattro Concept drivetrain known affectionately by the team of engineers who built it as "The Beast" *. No doubt AutoCar has too as a limited group of journalists have been granted access to both cars on separate occasions.

What we do know about "The Beast" is that it pre-dates the quattro Concept. That it exists doesn't signal that the concept car is any nearer to production. We do know Audi and quattro GmbH are still making sounds as if the car is still the subject of debate and while that means they haven't confirmed it yet it also means they haven't shelved the project yet either.

Frankly we're amazed and impressed how much of a story this was this week but we're not sure it amounts to anything... at least not yet.

For now, we'll make like AutoCar, those other sites and Audi enthusiasts everywhere and hope the car gets the green light. In the meantime, check out this photo gallery via the link below of photos of the quattro Concept shot on location in Malibu, CA when we drove the car.

* Photo Gallery - Audi quattro Concept *

*DRIVING THE QUATTRO CONCEPT*
* Fourtitude Driving Report - Audi quattro Concept - PART 1*
* Fourtitude Driving Report - Audi quattro Concept - PART 2*
* Fourtitude Driving Report - Audi quattro Concept - PART 3*

*DRIVING "THE BEAST"*
* Fourtitude Driving Report - "The Beast" Audi A5 2.5T Prototype - PART 1 *
* Fourtitude Driving Report - "The Beast" Audi A5 2.5T Prototype - PART 2 *


----------

